# Life in the UK test Number



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

Where can I find the Life in the UK test unquie number on my pass slip?

Thank you.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

I don't think the online form asked us for a unique number..? - it just said to submit a "Life in the UK test pass notification letter".

The closest thing I can see to a number that looks like it might be unique on the test pass notification letter is the Test Instance ID at the top, but I don't think we ever quoted that for anything, so it might not be what you mean.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

It first asks “ have you pass the life in the UK test”, so my answer was yes, and than it asks “ what’s your life in the UK test unique number” ? It does say you can find this number on the top of you pass test slip. I have seen that number where it says “Test ID Number” on the top so I guess you are right that’s the one. I am surprised that you haven’t been asked about it ?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

We did the LITUK test in Sep 2017 - We got a document called "Pass Notification Letter" - it doesn't have a "Test ID Number" on it, only the "Test Instance ID" I mentioned. But I'm pretty sure there was no ID number asked for on the online ILR form (there isn't on the copy of the answers I saved). 

Sounds like your doc/form might be a bit different to ours - hopefully someone else can help?


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

topo morto said:


> We did the LITUK test in Sep 2017 - We got a document called "Pass Notification Letter" - it doesn't have a "Test ID Number" on it, only the UK test unique reference number I mentioned. But I'm pretty sure there was no ID number asked for on the online ILR form (there isn't on the copy of the answers I saved).
> 
> Sounds like your doc/form might be a bit different to ours - hopefully someone else can help?


Hi Topo Morto,

Thank you again for your help. Mine says the same thing on my "Pass Notification Letter" on the top UK it says Test Instance ID. I am using the SET(M) online form which says it for Indefinite Leave to Remain application.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

"Partner of a person present and settled in the UK - 5-year route" is the form we chose, but I guess they make changes to that form now and again, so maybe they added this question, or maybe my memory is failing me. I'm sure I'd have been wondering the same thing as you if our form had this question though!

A couple of _old _links here suggest that "Test Instance ID" is what you want:

https://www.immigrationboards.com/b...-certain-sections-of-new-form-an-t150992.html
https://www.immigrationboards.com/british-citizenship/life-in-the-uk-number-t240057.html


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

topo morto said:


> "Partner of a person present and settled in the UK - 5-year route" is the form we chose, but I guess they make changes to that form now and again, so maybe they added this question, or maybe my memory is failing me. I'm sure I'd have been wondering the same thing as you if our form had this question though!
> 
> A couple of _old _links here suggest that "Test Instance ID" is what you want:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much once again. I think I found my answer from the links you have shared. God bless you  .


----------



## Philspur (Apr 30, 2014)

bluesky2015 said:


> It first asks “ have you pass the life in the UK test”, so my answer was yes, and than it asks “ what’s your life in the UK test unique number” ? It does say you can find this number on the top of you pass test slip. I have seen that number where it says “Test ID Number” on the top so I guess you are right that’s the one. I am surprised that you haven’t been asked about it ?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Yep, I can also confirm that you need to use the 'Test ID Number' supplied on your online form


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Aside from the form, make sure you scan and submit the test certificate with your application too!


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind replies and for helping me with this query.


----------

